# Are you ever... embarrassed about being a furry?



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

Or even a bit self conscious? 
I just started getting into it, and I'm really nervous about people reacting to it. I'm even scared of people finding out that I have an account on here. I know it's not a big deal, and no one that matters will judge me THAT BADLY. But sill... :C
What should I do? 

Oh, and if this is in the wrong section, I'm sorry. I'm still sorta figuring out the website d:


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're uncomfortable about telling people - don't tell them. I don't understand what makes people think that it's their obligation to tell people about themselves.

Also, use inPrivate browsing or incognito or whatever if you don't want people finding your account.

/thread.


----------



## BRN (Oct 6, 2011)

Furry isn't exactly a sexuality, and while there's a lot of misinformation and prejudice, that only matters if you're taking things seriously. If someone asks you about furries and says "They're the guys who screw their dogs while wearing fursuits, right?" - well, the answer is "No, not really."


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2011)

I get very self conscious and embarrassed that I am a furry, every time I read a Den thread or see FA's front page submissions.

I can deal with being associated with "freaks" and "nerds", but being associated somehow with "incredible morons" bruises the hell out of my ego.  Fuck knows I already have to deal with that elsewhere in life.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Oct 6, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I don't understand what makes people think that it's their obligation to tell people about themselves.



It might only be due to the culture in which I'm raised, but I find that the sharing of personal experiences, opinions and oddities is a very vital part of any friendship or community. Answering honestly to questions, even though the answer might feel embarrassing, is one of the most respectable things one can do. 

Do, however, note that I use the word "questions"; someone finding out about an account on this site would doubtlessly lead to such. I don't promote flamboyant or forceful advertising of one's personal life, doing that rarely results in pleasant consequences.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 6, 2011)

Frankly, yeah, a little. The fandom's got a ton of negative stereotypes associated with it. I just don't tell people about it. Most sensible way to deal with it.


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2011)

*clicks to FA's front page*

...yes. I am very embarrassed to be a furry.


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I can deal with being associated with "freaks" and "nerds", but being associated somehow with "incredible morons" bruises the hell out of my ego.



I know how you feel, so much.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes and no. I've never been embarrassed about my own activities. People have seen my drawings and it's no biggy. My family and friends all know that I fursuit and  it's no big deal, the last person to try to make a stink about my fursuiting got their ass verbally handed to them by my non-fur friends about it :3

I am sometimes embarrased to be associated with the fandom, occasionally a friend in the know will ask about some fandom things from the internet and usually my reply is "yeah that's fucked up" but I suppose I'm lucky, a lot of the people I know either don't know about furries, or know about the anime fandom and aren't surprised anymore.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2011)

Short answer: Yes.

Long answer: Yeeeeessssss.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 6, 2011)

I usually never say anything about it unless the other person is a furry or a fur-friendly. At my old school Ai, I revealed the fact to all my non-fur friends too, and they took it pretty well. We still played video games and hung out, the only difference being that they'd tease me about being a furry every now and then. Of course, that's not a worst case scenario.

The actions of some/many furries can be saddening, but I don't find it embarrassing personally. However, I think it's definitely not something to flaunt around. It might be dangerous to do so with the way some anti-furries are. I think it's better to keep it under wraps except where it's safe, to friends that you can trust. It's something one should hide when dealing with professional life, or public real life communities outside of the fandom. Of course, people will have varying degrees of secrecy when it comes to furries, some of which are not necessarily healthy.


----------



## Azure (Oct 6, 2011)

Shame and embarassment are not in my emotional repetoire, but I'm also an intensely private person, so it's not like I wear a shirt or have it tattoed on my forehead. So the answers are no, and no.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 6, 2011)

I wouldn't mind telling people about being a furry if they'd give an even slightly mature response to it. 

Although that might be expecting too much considering this IS the furry fandom I'm talking about.



Kyrodo said:


> I usually never say anything about it unless the  other person is a furry or a fur-friendly. At my old school Ai, I  revealed the fact to all my *human* friends too, and they took it pretty  well.



FYI, furries _are_ humans. Just humans that like "animal people" and they call themselves furries.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 6, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> FYI, furries _are_ humans. Just humans that like "animal people" and they call themselves furries.


I know, sorry to make that distinction. Non-furries is the correct term here.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope. It's never come into discussion outside of a small circle of people, most of whom _are _furries.

My memory is terrible today. I used to wear a tail whenever I could get away with it ;D


----------



## Zenia (Oct 6, 2011)

Not at all.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not a furry.

And I'm still embarrassed. :C


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not really embarrassed about it. I kind of was at first when my friends saw the FA homepage at school, but nobody truly gave a damn. I am a little worried as to how my mom and sister are going to react when we go to a furry convention later this month, but I bet it will end well... enough... as long as my mom doesn't stumble into the "adult art section".


----------



## eversleep (Oct 6, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm not really embarrassed about it. I kind of was at first when my friends saw the FA homepage at school, but nobody truly gave a damn. I am a little worried as to how my mom and sister are going to react when we go to a furry convention later this month, but I bet it will end well... enough... as long as my mom doesn't stumble into the "adult art section".


Why would you bring up FA on a school computer? Or any public computer for that matter?
Also why would you bring your family to a furry convention?

Yes, I am embarrassed so I don't tell anyone. Hell, I'm embarrassed to be a citizen of Earth, but since we all are there's no need to hide that.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 6, 2011)

I completely forgot there was a furry fandom for the last month or so, so... no. :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 6, 2011)

It's not something i wanna show to everyboy, and i'd rather keep it as my own info, but the truth is, it's just a hobby. So no :3


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 6, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Why would you bring up FA on a school computer? Or any public computer for that matter?
> Also why would you bring your family to a furry convention?



Because I wanted to; because I don't have access to a home computer in public; because I wanted to go and it was easier that way.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 6, 2011)

Seriously, why would you even give a shit what other people think?

If its you, its you, and you can rest on the probability that they/re only judging you based in misinformation.

Shun the shunners!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 6, 2011)

No, not really; I treat it the same as if it were nothing more than liking baseball or video games. Except I don't wear anything furry-related IRL.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes very much so.


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 6, 2011)

---


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 6, 2011)

On second thought, yes... 
OH MY GOD YES!!! D8


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, because everyone I know assumes automatically, "Fetishism!"

It's less humiliating than my sexuality, but it's still pretty high on the list of "things not to ever mention to anyone you don't know for less than several months and see for several hours a day."
(parents are the golden exception of that rule of course.)


----------



## Smelge (Oct 6, 2011)

Furry is like a family, where you have an abnormal number of retarded siblings who sit in the corner, shit themselves and scream obscenities while you're trying to talk to the nice normal people.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

There's no reason for you telling anyone that you're a furry, its like me telling someone I like trains, but sometimes it's nice to share. My family members know that I'm a furry, and they think it's cool, but they don't know about the _other_ not-so-nice things about some furries, so it's cool. But if they find out, I'm fucked, I guess. If people don't really know much about furries aside from "people who like anthro characters" its fine. If they know all the wierd shit furries are known to do, it's not. Simples. It's just a matter of who knows, really.


----------



## Vega (Oct 6, 2011)

To anyone that has said yes:
[video=youtube;nRB8Jor8tPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRB8Jor8tPs[/video]
That is all. 
As for me?  Not.  One.  Bit.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 6, 2011)

Hahaha Very funny...

Shhuuuuuunnnn!   :grin:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope.

However, not being "out" would raise some eyebrows to friends if they were to "find" my FA page.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 6, 2011)

We had our speech finals today and we had only two groups left. The first of the two groups to present today did their group project on "Myths". They brought up things like Hercules, Helen, and even some of the gods and titans then...they mentioned the Furies which the guy who was talking about it thought it was "Furries" and he said "No, not the weird people who dress up as animals and fuck in the woods." I sorta laughed but otherwise ignored it. 


OH, this is also the same class that someone else stood up and announced during AC that "The furries are back in town" and proceeded to bash them by saying they fuck in suits then run around and hug random bystanders afterwards. 



OOOOH furries, you deserve all the bashing, hate, and what have you. With all your horribly terrible stereotypes, fetishes, etc, I'm surprised the fanbase is still alive buuuut I cant blame them as it does have its good sides and I love those good sides to death


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope.
> 
> However, not being "out" would raise some eyebrows to friends if they were to "find" my FA page.



So what's on the front of your pag- oh look, penis!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 6, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> saying they fuck in suits then run around and hug random bystanders afterwards



Yeah that sounds about right


----------



## Vega (Oct 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If they know all the wierd shit furries are known to do, it's not. Simples. It's just a matter of who knows, really.


Just because furries have fetishes doesn't mean they are the only ones, there are TONS of non-furries who do weirder shit.  I bet the people who made Hostel and the Human Centipede are non furries and I bet that there are way more non-furries than furries that enjoy actually enjoy that kind of stuff.


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 6, 2011)

Sometimes I chuckle to myself when I think about furries.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

Vega said:


> Just because furries have fetishes doesn't mean they are the only ones, there are TONS of non-furries who do weirder shit.  I bet the people who made Hostel and the Human Centipede are non furries and I bet that there are way more non-furries than furries that enjoy actually enjoy that kind of stuff.



Yeah, but it's furries (and sometimes weeaboos) who get labelled with it all the time.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 6, 2011)

Of course I'm embarrassed to be a furry. No furry with an actual brain isn't.
Do I go around telling people I'm a furry? Hell no.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 6, 2011)

Im somewhat embarrassed, but I dont tell anyone about it except people online, so its not that big a deal for me

Offline though, furries get a pretty bad rep, at least around the people I know, so I just keep it to myself
Im apparently a pretty enjoyable fellow, and I wouldnt wanna ruin that, now would I?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

FateStay DigiTal said:


> I'm not even sure if I am a furry yet lol.  I like the idea of anthros so I decided to check out fur forums.  I know TONS of people on the net hate them but after coming here I realize everyone has the wrong idea about furries >_>  So I am a little embarrassed to the point I don't tell anyone, but I certainly stick up for furries now after being enlightened.
> 
> It's like models and porn stars.  Not all models do porn yet they could and a lot do.  If you know nothing about it, it's easy to confuse the two when there is fine line between them.



If you like the idea of anthros and you check out fur forums, you're pretty much a furry. As long as you like to say you are, anyway. And FAF is probably one of the very few fur forums that actually retains some sanity compared to the barren grey wastes of SoFurry and InkBunny.


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 6, 2011)

Meh, I'm embarrassed about everything, so sure...


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes. While I know I'm not an awful furry stereotype, I find it embarrassing to be associated with some of the weird fuckers sometimes and I worry that people will think I'm a creepy fucker. When I went to AC I was worried that my family would think I was weird for going to it.


----------



## Piroshki (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, absolutely. I do my best to NOT let anyone see my drawings, or what webpages I look at, and I've worn a tail out a few times with my friends 'cause some of them know I have one and like to wear it, but at home I hide it from my parents.
I don't even have a sexual preference; I'm asexual. But if I started telling people I'm a furry I'd get grouped together with that list of fetishes, even though sex scenes make me gag. Not to mention  being associated with some of the people in this fandom. >.> I want to go to AC or a furmeet sometime, but I'm scared I'll get groped or something.

Plus, I hang out with a bunch of like... well, yeah, weeaboos and animetards. Not that big on it myself, I was in the club and I've been to an anime convention, but it's more like... why is this so differentiated from the TV shows I watch all the time? Anyway, a bunch of them, including one of the ones I was actually closest to, have repeatedly expressed how much they hate furries. I plan to let 'em know once I can get my shit together and build a fursuit to wear to their favourite anime con. 

If anyone suspected it and asked, though, I'd tell them with little to no hesitation. I'm just not gonna be the one to bring it up.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 6, 2011)

I was for the first month after I joined. Then I basically said "fuck it" because it simply isn't worth stressing about.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 6, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> Not to mention  being associated with some of the people in this fandom. >.> I want to go to AC or a furmeet sometime, but I'm scared I'll get groped or something.



EWW Steer clear of AC, Mentova tried raping me when I first saw him. If you're a scrawny little fag like me then you're begging to get raped and oh god, the stereotypes are everywhere D:


Nah, I kid. AC was a blast, I'm so going to it next year and hope to see more people than I did last year. Gah so much fun and soo much cuteness x.x


----------



## T j k (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not ashamed, but, yeah, I'd be embarrassed if someone found out. I don't wanna be associated with certain aspects of the fandom, and so I won't exactly go flaunting it about.


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 6, 2011)

---


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2011)

You have no idea.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2011)

No.

I have no problem with telling people that I like anthropomorphs in the slightest. If they call me a sick fuck after I explain it, then whatever. Trying to reason with an irrational sensationalist makes as much sense as teaching a cornflake to play fetch.

However, this does not mean I shove it in their faces.


----------



## Onnes (Oct 6, 2011)

Does vicarious embarrassment count? If so, consider me permanently and severely embarrassed.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 6, 2011)

Im worried people finding my fursona name. That could be disastrous. :C


----------



## DarkMettaur (Oct 6, 2011)

I absolutely am embarrassed.

And I have good reason to be.


----------



## Idlewild (Oct 6, 2011)

As RedFoxTwo said, if you're embarrassed or reluctant to tell someone, you don't have to. No need to get a "Furry Pride" tattoo or carry some banner shouting how proud of a furry you are, or anything else. It's a hobby so treat it as one. 

I'm not embarrassed or ashamed to "reveal" it to anyone if it happens to arise in a conversation. Once again, it's just a hobby. I'll mention it if it comes up, but I'm not shouting from the rooftops. I compare it almost to an interest in anime and manga or to being a Trekkie.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 6, 2011)

Furry is a hobby, but it's an embarrassing hobby.  You can't mention it in public like you would do with stamp collecting or making ships in a bottle or whatever you young whipper-snappers are up to nowadays.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 6, 2011)

It depends on my relationship with the person.  If it's a boss or coworker, yeah, I'd be a little nervous telling them, because that's a professional setting there.  They don't care if I like drawing cartoon animals.  They don't care what I like at all.  If they "find out", big deal.  It's the context and setting that makes me uneasy.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm embarrassed about it so I don't tell anyone. It didn't matter, though, since word of me going to Anthrocon spread among my group of friends. Then I found out that no one cared and we never brought it up again.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 7, 2011)

I used to be embarrassed to be a brony. Then I found out one of my friends was a brony, and now we`ve converted another dozen bronies between us. 


Furry however, is slightly different. That I will handle far more delicately, so for the time being it remains a secret known only to me. And you lot I guess.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Oct 7, 2011)

Sometimes, it's bit of being nervous you know.Now there's a new thing similar to furries called Bronies thanks to MLP:FIM. And Bronies are probably now outdoing furries more than ever thanks to that show.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 7, 2011)

I went into the library at my school and took all the USB's in the lost and found and renamed them to ponies once. ;3c


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 7, 2011)

Ishtar5 said:


> I used to be embarrassed to be a brony. Then I found out one of my friends was a brony, and now we`ve converted another dozen bronies between us.



During a Alice-in-wonderland themed tea party, I stood up, raised the cup and exclaimed "This tea needs to be about 20% cooler" And got two responses. One friend immediately said "Woo Rainbow dash oh yeah!" and the other "I WILL RID YOU FILTH FROM THIS PLANET".

They both turned out to be bronies anyways.

Am I embarrased to be a furry? Not at all.

...yet.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Oct 7, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> During a Alice-in-wonderland themed tea party, I stood up, raised the cup and exclaimed "This tea needs to be about 20% cooler" And got two responses. One friend immediately said "Woo Rainbow dash oh yeah!" and the other "I WILL RID YOU FILTH FROM THIS PLANET".
> 
> They both turned out to be bronies anyways.
> 
> ...



Oh your just nervous, just sometimes you gotta stand up to be proud of being either a brony or furry.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 7, 2011)

The problem isn`t shame. There are some people I know who would genuinely lose respect for me. And I don`t want that. I value their opinions too much.


----------



## ADF (Oct 7, 2011)

I get a few jokes about it from time to time, but nothing serious. Being honest about it on the internet outside of furry sites is usually the most problematic, because there are a lot of petty people that will make something of it.

I've had it used a few times as an attack on my character in debates, as if an interest in anthropomorphic animal art somehow makes my arguments less credible.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 7, 2011)

As I've said countless times before, I'm not really ashamed because no one where I live has the slightest idea of what a furry is so I don't have to deal with those kind of things.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2011)

DarkMettaur said:


> I absolutely am embarrassed.
> 
> And I have good reason to be.



Please elaborate.




Ishtar5 said:


> I used to be embarrassed to be a brony. Then I found out one of my friends was a brony, and now we`ve converted another dozen bronies between us.
> 
> 
> Furry however, is slightly different. That I will handle far more delicately, so for the time being it remains a secret known only to me. And you lot I guess.



|:C


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm embarassed, not because of what I do, but because of the lifestylers and "furry pride" people. These assholes make us all seem mentally unstable. Them and the plushie fuckers. They all make me embarrased and drive me to extraordinary lengths to hide my inclusion in the fandom.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 7, 2011)

I just plastered my netbook with furry stickers because I felt like it. I use it in class daily.

Fucks given to date: 0

The way I see it if you're the kind of person that is going to make a big gay deal about me being associated with furries then please make that known so I can cross you off my list of people worth knowing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 7, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> I just plastered my netbook with furry stickers because I felt like it. I use it in class daily.
> 
> Fucks given to date: 0
> 
> The way I see it if you're the kind of person that is going to make a big gay deal about me being associated with furries then please make that known so I can cross you off my list of people worth knowing.



It's a shame other furries didn't think this way.


----------



## WingDog (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm only embarrassed when I'm with fellow furries and they start talking about stupid stuff.


----------



## Sar (Oct 7, 2011)

Lets see...

No.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Oct 7, 2011)

Only of other furries.


----------



## Horro (Oct 7, 2011)

You should be proud of who you are. 

A lot of my friends and other people know, they don't care at all. I'm a very easy going person and the people that know me don't care at all about it just because I'm fun to be around. There will be jokes every so often about it but they are always funny.

I'm still trying to figure out exactly what was going through my mind when this started but I couldn't be happier, plus many people I've gotten close with who knew nothing of what a furry was thought I was super cute and adorable! ^^
No shame or embarrassment looking back on everything. :3

You'll be fine because I'm sure you chose the best for yourself!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope!

Not even when my friends pet me in public

Shame is for lame people


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 7, 2011)

I have at some point but I tell most of my friends that I am and if they don't like it then they can just shove off. I always give them that talk that we don't literally hump animals. I do say that I'm sure some do but most do not and so forth so they get an idea of how we're like.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 7, 2011)

No, because I don't generally give a shit about such trivial things as what opinions people have towards my minor hobbies.


----------



## JesseR92 (Oct 8, 2011)

No,its just something I dont tell people as well its part of my private life.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 8, 2011)

i'm not even a furry but i never get embarrass that i am interested in the stuff. i tell anyone shamelessly my interests if they ask. it does not bother me one bit. i think it was when i watched that pokemon snap thing on newgrounds with some friends before when i found about the term ''furry''. man, the Minun and Plusle scene was frinkin hott.

wait....now that i think of it....i think i am a furry(going by wiki terms i guess since i have interest in the whole thing.)


----------



## Nibo (Oct 9, 2011)

Embarassed? No. And I'd be brainless if I weren't self conscious. If you're embarassed then you feel guilty for being a furry, I guess.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Oct 9, 2011)

Nibo said:


> If you're embarassed then you feel guilty for being a furry, I guess.


'Tis my guilty pleasure. I'm tempted to say "addiction" though, but that's just sad.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 9, 2011)

Even friends who are pretty iffy about furry know I'm a decent person who isn't sexually attracted to real animals, completely deranged, etc. I have nothing to be ashamed of for thinking comics about and pictures of talking animals are spiffy, but it's not a subject to throw around too lightly because some people_ will _still have knee-jerk reactions. 

As for any adult furry content I look at or participate in, as it is with adult content in general it's between me and my laptop.


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 9, 2011)

Not at all.
Thats like being ashamed of who I am.

Infact, I take pride in being a furry or anything that I am really.
Everyone should.
:'D


----------



## Mentova (Oct 9, 2011)

iKero-chu said:


> Not at all.
> Thats like being ashamed of who I am.
> 
> Infact, I take pride in being a furry or anything that I am really.
> ...


I don't get "furry pride". It's a hobby. Do you see lego pride? Gamer pride? Clockmaker pride? Nope.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes.
I'm also embarrassed about being a gamer, day dreamer, and aspiring drawer.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 9, 2011)

No not really. I love the whole costuming part of it. My friends will take it as joke yelling "FURRY" to me in the hallways but no one really cares...

it also caused my art teacher to go on and on about his days LARPing star trek style.
and also how he wanted to be a dog


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, for me i when i started i use to be worried about what everyone thought about me and i knew some on the stereo types that have pinned on the fandom so i never told anyone about it and only until recently have i been far more open about and i honestly just don't give a fuck anymore and i'm much happier for it.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Oct 10, 2011)

It's not really being a furry that's embarrassing. There's nothing about the interest itself even slightly embarrassing. It's being lumped together with some of the, er, weirder fandom members that makes it embarrassing for me. If you look at some of the movies, games, etc I've liked ever since I was a little kid you could probably tell I have the interest, but I don't say to anybody "I'm a furry" because of the negative stuff associated with the term.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 10, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I don't get "furry pride". It's a hobby. Do you see lego pride? Gamer pride? Clockmaker pride? Nope.



Taking pride in yourself or something that is apart of you is perfectly reasonable. :I


----------



## Tango (Oct 10, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I don't get "furry pride". It's a hobby. Do you see lego pride? Gamer pride? Clockmaker pride? Nope.




You haven't been looking hard enough.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 10, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Taking pride in yourself or something that is apart of you is perfectly reasonable. :I


Taking pride in the person you are is different then taking pride in the fact that you belong to an internet community/hobby filled with weirdos.


----------



## LeoLeo (Oct 10, 2011)

I do get embarrassed about being a furry, I used to use my regular username on here and on the main site, but I've long-since changed to something far different to hide my identity in this fandom. A little extreme, some might say, but I'm paranoid. :c
I'm fine with telling people I trust/close friends about it (as long as I know they're not going to hate me for it or something), but I'd just rather the people at the other communities I'm in and forums I'm on don't know a thing.


----------



## Aden (Oct 10, 2011)

iKero-chu said:


> Not at all.
> Thats like being ashamed of who I am.



I don't think about it like that. There must be more to someone than their hobbies.
If not, ouch


----------



## thewall (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm pretty shameless when it comes to my furriness. 

I mean, honestly.  I only become embarrassed about being a furry when I browse FAF.  But to be perfectly fair, I did say a few stupid things on here.


----------



## israfur (Oct 10, 2011)

Furry is only taboo if you make it a taboo thing.I've never felt like I had to hide it. I mean sure I won't go frolicking down the halls singing about it, but I'll tell someone if they ask me about furry. =]


----------



## Nibo (Oct 10, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Taking pride in the person you are is different then taking pride in the fact that you belong to an internet community/hobby filled with weirdos.


But if you're not into the weird things of the fandom then that can be something to be proud of.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2011)

I am a self loathing furry.
What do you think? :V

I like being a furry, but at the same time, I dislike it mainly due to the people in the fandom. I do not care if people think that I am in the fandom because I am a pervert. I can prove that wrong right off of the bat. Most of the fandom's inhabitants makes me feel disgusted due to behavior they exhibit online and off. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes the way some furries act makes me feel shame for being part of the community. Does that count?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I don't get "furry pride". It's a hobby. Do you see lego pride? Gamer pride? Clockmaker pride? Nope.



Well, I've seen "gamer pride" get flashed around occasionally.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 11, 2011)

Furry Pride and furry lifestylers, those are what I am ashamed of...atop many other stupid things like furries bumming for $500 to go to Furfright this year.


----------



## djraverfox (Oct 11, 2011)

I put my fandom in everybody's face coz I'm a career asshole and bitches who cant get down with the foxy-fluff can gtfo. 

Doesn't mean you have to be public about it. I.E: Gays.

Imagine this conversation - walking up to some random person on the street and saying "Hey friend! Just so you know, I like to have raunchous homo sex with other men/women. I hope our working relationship is a pleasant one!"

Also applies to fandom -"Hey friend! I think cartoon animals are the bees knees! I'm 21 years old and my favorite movie is the Lion King! Hope you don't mind if I walk around the cubicle in bearsuit! When's lunch?"

*off soapbox*


----------



## thewall (Oct 11, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sometimes the way some furries act makes me feel shame for being part of the community. Does that count?


 
Yes.  yes it does.

It's a hobby.


----------



## FurHunter55 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am because i fuck turtles


----------



## black tiger (Oct 11, 2011)

sometimes i do time to time .but no one knows im a furry.family /friends wouldent take it to well,so i just keep it a secret


----------



## Corto (Oct 11, 2011)

FurHunter55 said:


> I am because i fuck turtles


Strike two


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 11, 2011)

im not embaressed of being a fur but then again no one has asked.most people think i just really like wolves and they dont question it.


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 12, 2011)

as far as aquaintences know, I go to "fantasy conventions" to sell artwork. That's all they need to know.  Though everyone in my family knows i'm a fur, but that's not by choice. I just have loudmouth parents that have both gotten a taste of the fandom inadvertently. (aka, "hey, i'll come by the convention to pick you up for lunch!" "NO WAIT DON'T DO ---" "WHY IS THIS HOMELESS PERSON WEARING A FOX TAIL" etc. )

But yeah, it's not an STD, you don't have to tell people about it.


----------



## Martlie (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, there are certain people I wouldn't want to know. But those are the same people that don't really know me well at all. You don't have to introduce yourself as "Hey I'm ____ and I'm a furry!"
I don't think it's weird though. Sure, it's not normal, but to me the fandom is not stranger than Trekkies or anime crazies or any other "fandom", really. Maybe even less strange :I
Everyone has their hobbies, I guess.


----------

